# Désactivation de VoiceOver !



## Grishka Fonzarelli (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Alors là g un trés gros probleme, je ne sais pas comment j'ai bien pu faire mais g activé VOICE OVER ( à mon avis j'ai du toucher au raccourci....et je ne sais pas du tout comment faire pour le desactiver, j'ai tout essayé....Résultat maintenant à chaque fois ke je bouge ma souris g un mec ki me dit en anglais ce que je suis en train de faire....à la longue c assez enervant!!!!

J'ai trouvé comment couper le son mais à chaque fois que je bouge j'ai quand meme un souffle dans les HP....

Pour le couper on me dit de faire "commande+F5", mais j'ai un IBOOK et sur mon clavier quand je fais F5 ben il me monte le volume général....( la touche commande c'est bien celle ou il y a la pomme ???)

Si quelqu'un a une solution à mon probleme......

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Janvier 2006)

salut

le plus simple est d'aller dans les preferences systemes puis sur parole et de désactivé voice over

reconnaissance vocale, éléments prononcables: désactivé


@+


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut,
Fait déjà ce que te conseille lepetitpiero, puis pour l'histoire du raccourcis, avec un portable il faut je crois ajouter la touche FN (qui se trouve tout à gauche en bas si je ne me trompe pas).


----------



## ptinous (25 Juin 2012)

bonjour ! 

j'ai activé voice over sans le vouloir mais avec ces explications je n'arrive pas à le désactiver !!!! 

j'ai dus faire une fausse démarche avec mon clavier !!!! 

Help !!!


----------



## subsole (25 Juin 2012)

ptinous a dit:


> bonjour !
> 
> j'ai activé voice over sans le vouloir mais avec ces explications je n'arrive pas à le désactiver !!!!
> 
> ...


Bonjour, 
Enfonce les touches les deux touches_ cmd F5_  sur un Mac de bureau, ou sur un portable_ fn cmd F5_


----------



## zacromatafalgar (25 Juin 2012)

Salut,

Pour le désactiver : 

1 - Ouvrir les préférences systèmes

2 - Cliquer sur Accès universel

3 - Cliquer sur l'onglet "Vue"

4 - Cocher la case "Non" de la partie "VoiceOver"


ou bien : cmd + Fn + F5


----------



## jmery (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
J'ai une question supplémentaire concernant la désactivation de VoiceOver. J'ai une sorte de petite icône ronde "Reproduction de la parole" qui s'est incrustée dans mon Dock et je n'arrive pas à la retirer du Dock. J'ai pourtant essayé avec un clic droit sur l'icône mais l'option "Quitter" n'apparait pas. Je n'arrive pas non plus à l'éjecter du Dock (avec le petit nuage qui indique sa suppression du Dock). Cmd + F5 ne me sert qu'à désactiver la commande vocale mais la petite icône sur le Dock reste malgré tout. Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème?
Notez que je suis sur Mountain Lion. Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## otgl (15 Septembre 2012)

jmery a dit:


> J'ai une sorte de petite icône ronde "Reproduction de la parole" qui s'est incrustée dans mon Dock et je n'arrive pas à la retirer du Dock.



Essaie ceci:

Aller dans &#63743; > Préférences Système > Accessibilité.
Dans la liste à gauche, sélectionner "Éléments prononçables".
Sous l'onglet "Réglages", mettre l'interrupteur à "Désactivés".


----------



## jmery (15 Septembre 2012)

J'ai suivi ce que tu m'as dit mais je ne trouve pas l'interrupteur..à moins que ce soit "Speakable items" (qui est déjà sur la position désactivée).
Je t'ai joint une copie d'écran ci-dessous. Comme tu peux le voir, j'ai toujours ce petit logo dans le Dock (flèche rouge)


----------



## otgl (15 Septembre 2012)

jmery a dit:


> J'ai suivi ce que tu m'as dit mais je ne trouve pas l'interrupteur..à moins que ce soit "Speakable items" (qui est déjà sur la position désactivée).



Oui, je parlais de "Speakable items". Hmm... L'autre possibilité, c'est qu'il y a une application sur ton ordi qui utilise les "Éléments prononçables": par exemple, l'application "Échecs" qui permet de dicter les coordonnées des pièces. Essaie de fermer une à une les applications ouvertes.



jmery a dit:


> Je t'ai joint une copie d'écran ci-dessous. Comme tu peux le voir, j'ai toujours ce petit logo dans le Dock (flèche rouge)



Malheureusement, la copie d'écran n'a pas été jointe. Mets-la sur http://www.imagup.com et ensuite donne-nous le lien vers l'image.


----------



## jmery (16 Septembre 2012)

salut otgl! J'ai éteint et rallumé mon mac, et la petite icône sur le Dock a disparu.
Comme tu l'as dit, il fallait simplement fermer une à une les applications ouvertes..(et j'avais bien ouvert l'application "échecs"..donc le problème venait probablement de cette application)
Merci encore


----------



## overdoozedj (25 Octobre 2014)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour le désactiver :
> 
> ...


 

un IMMENCE MERCI à toi !!!! PROBLEME RESOLU !!! Merci BEAUCOUP !!!!


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2014)

Wahou!  2 ans pour résoudre le problème!

On se relâche chez MacG....


----------

